# Greetings from MN!



## Arossihman (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all just joined up and am excited to be here! Can't wait to get to the nitty gritty of some warbird discussion! I will start off with a bang....I believe the republic p-47 to be among the best fighters ever made!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2011)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Greetings fellow Min-nah-soh-tan We must think alike up here in the frozen tundra as my favorite Warbird is the T-Bolt as well.


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 15, 2011)

nice 47 pics thorlifter and bucksnort! I always like the paint scheme of tarheel hal and the range and speed of the "N" variant of the jug. Nice to have already met a fellow minnesotan on here and some from across the pond as well!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate....


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the family mate....



Glad to be here!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah, so that's what 'MN' means - thought it might be Mentally Normal, which would _not_ fit with this crowd!
Welcome from England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi from up north. And I wouldn't argue with your position that the Jug was one of the best fighters.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Arossihman! And as far as fighters go, you and I are in the same boat.


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 16, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Welcome to the forum Arossihman! And as far as fighters go, you and I are in the same boat.


Ah yes.....the bubble canopy variant of "Hunter"! Nice pic!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome. I lived in Rowell for a while. I like the state. There are a couple of P47 fans but everyone here loves the Wildcat...

DBII

DBII


----------



## mikewint (Nov 17, 2011)

Terry, ya known we've been down this road before, I, for one am perfectly normal, and if the Home would just give me a longer Day Pass I'd swim over there.
Oh, yea, Welcome to our somewhat dysfunctional family, from one of the normal members


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2011)

He ain't met Jan yet !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2011)

Yet.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2011)

The Wildcat is the best ever...just ask Terry.

Welcome to the forum from the Right Coast!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 18, 2011)

Welocme aboard dude


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 19, 2011)

Dare I ask......who's jan?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

The Forum Mascot.........Lucky 13


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

He might be around later - after he's had his medication.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

yeah, it takes about 15 hours for him to take his meds......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

....and ale


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a fun guy!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

All you need to know about him is right here......

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/get-lucky-12564.html


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 20, 2011)

I see said the blind man!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 20, 2011)

you mean he takes Meds *in addition to* the ale?


----------



## Readie (Nov 20, 2011)

Arossihman said:


> Hey all just joined up and am excited to be here! Can't wait to get to the nitty gritty of some warbird discussion! I will start off with a bang....I believe the republic p-47 to be among the best fighters ever made!



Welcome to the forum.
The P47 was good but, the Spitfire was better 

Cheers
John


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

mikewint said:


> you mean he takes Meds *in addition to* the ale?



Doctor said "take this for what ales you" and he took it literally.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

Mike, the ale is the first stage of Jan's 'medication', to bring him down from the 'Liffey Water' (Guinness), then it's a few wee drams, to get over the 'T Stoff', followed by half a gallon of coffee, a few pics of Swedish nymphs, and then the real medication - styrene glue cures it for him. So I'm told !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard from down under mate!


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 22, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Welcome aboard from down under mate!



Thanks wayne! I have family that lives down under.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 22, 2011)

yes the p-47s were pretty awesome. lol even the germans couldnt wait to get their hands on some of them.





joke of course lol


----------

